# Maid visa



## Jillianred (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, we're living in Singapore at the moment but are relocating to Raleigh, NC this summer. Sigh. Have had a brilliant time here and will miss it terribly. My question, and I hope someone out there can help me with the answer, is this: is it possible for us to bring our Filipina maid with us? She's been with our family for over 4 years, and would love to have her come with us. Just have no idea what the bureaucracy (and if it's even possible) will be like. 

Anyone have any idea at all?

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Jillianred said:


> Anyone have any idea at all?


Not really. Maids can apply for a B1. However you have to be a US citizen with a permanent home in Singapore or on temporary assignment in the US. From what you've written, I'm guessing this is not the case. However if it is, the negative blurb from the consulate suggests it would be a good idea to have an immigration lawyer prepare the application


----------

